
Some Airbus Superjumbos Head to Scrapyards Due to Weak Demand – Skift - walterbell
https://skift.com/2018/06/06/some-airbus-superjumbos-head-to-scrapyards-due-to-weak-demand/
======
ggm
As a 20 year 10ish p.y. international business traveller I can tell you
confidently _all_ of us prefer the 380 to most other choices for 10+ hr
flights.

The 350 is a fine plane. The 777 is as noisy as all hell. The 787 is
conditionally good, depending on class and who operates.

Sure, we love the 747 but please, don't pretend the 380 isn't the craft of
choice in longhaul.

We also know except for Emirates, it's probably doomed.

------
mc32
Boeing read the market right and made the right bet back in the 2000s when it
decided to not go the superjumbo route --analysts were upset Boeing didn't go
all flash and announce a rival to the A380. In retrospect it was wise.

~~~
Gibbon1
I think Boeing already knew the answer to 'why not build a new super jumbo'
which is, 'if there is a high market demand for that why aren't we selling
more 747's'

Airbus could pretend there was a huge market for the A380 because they werem't
selling into that market. Boeing though had been for 30 years and they knew a
new superjumbo would just cannibalize their 747 sales.

------
ethagknight
Can someone explain why an airline wouldn’t buy an A380 even for $80mm?
Difficult to fathom that there isn’t a route or operator that could benefit
from the massive capacity offered by a second hand a380, even with the higher
fuel costs. Are there known deficiencies in the first few batches of A380s for
the unit cost to have doubled in the last decade?

~~~
captain_perl
> even with the higher fuel costs

You answered your own question - that's everything.

Also, only a limited number of airports are A380-ready.

The only airlines I can think of that could fit in more A380's are the Middle
Eastern hub airport operators, or Qantas. If they're not buying, it's over.

